# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  فاجعة كبرى في الأوجام

## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
﴿ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ﴾
اليوم الخميس 2 رجب 1430هـ
انتقلوا الى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومومين الشابة السعيدة زهراء حسين علي ملا حسين السنان وأبنته الطفلة السعيدة
وزوجه يرقد في العناية المركزة وندعوا الله أن يمن عليه بالصحة والعافية
(الأوجام)
بسبب حادث سير أليم
يقام مجلس العزاء في حسينية السنان
شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

*لآحول ولآقوة إلآ بالله العلي العظيم ، الخبر مره يضيق الخلق :( ،*  
*الله يرحمهم إن شاء الله ، والله يشآفي الزوج =( ،*

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1 ﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيم ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## فرح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ياكريم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ 
مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
انالله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

الله يرحمهما ويسكنهما فسيح جنانه
والله يشاافي الزوج ياارب
والله يمسح على قلوب اهلهم بالصبر ..

----------


## ام الشيخ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## أُخرىْ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## مريم المقدسة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## آهات حنونه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 

*انالله وانا اليه راجعون*

*الله يلطف بمريضهم* 

*ويرحم موتاهم*

*الخبر جد محزن لانهم اصحابي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
الله يشاااافي الزوج بحق محمد وآله الأطهار
وينزل الرحمة على زوجته وابنته

----------


## شهدالقطيف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

الله يرحمهما ويسكنهما فسيح جنانه
والله يشاافي الزوج ياارب
والله يمسح على قلوب اهلهم بالصبر ..

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

لآحول ولآقوة إلآ بالله العلي العظيم 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ 
مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## بقآيا حنين

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ .
(1) الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا 
الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 
صدق الله العلي العظيم



*{ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي }*




اللهم ارحمهم وَ آرحم موتى المؤمنين وَ المؤمنآتـ .. 



برحمتك الوآسعه ؛ يآكريمـ ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## حسسينو

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*انا لله وانا إليه راجعون*


*



رحم الله موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مضراوي

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## رضاوي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------

